# Replica Apple I Computer



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

http://www.wired.com/news/mac/0,2125,56426,00.html

I've always wanted one, but could never afford it. Now it looks like I can get a replica Apple I really soon... 



> It is unknown how many Apple I's are still in circulation. Sellam Ismail, organizer of the Vintage Computer Festival and a classic computer broker, estimated there are fewer than 50. "I know of 25 in existence," he said. "I'm estimating that there may be as many as 35 to 50 total still around."
> 
> Rising prices for the Apple I in the late 1990s -- one machine sold for $50,000 -- raised the specter of forged Apple I's. Many of the Apple I chips are still available to knowledgeable forgers, although some are extremely rare.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

At least If I spill something in the keyboard it will just flow onto the table


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

I was a Commodore guy, so naturaly i hated the apple. 

Id kill for a C65. Oh what could of been.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I went through the Commodore phase also. I had a Vic20, a Commodore 64 and the "portable" Commodore 128(?) with the flip down keyboard that covered the screen when in transit. The 128 was a very practical machine for me at the time and I am surprised it wasn't more successful than it was.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

There are some great Commodre 64 emulators out there, and the software is also available for "Free" from most sites. Some of those old games are still fun (Zaxxon, Nukewar, MULE). Just do a yahoo search on Commodore emulator and you can find tons of stuff to relive your glory days. What is funny is they have speed govenors on them to make them act as slow as they were in real life (like a minute to load an application). Or you can make it real life and your apps load/run 1000x faster than they did


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

OK you Commodore wackos...

http://www.vic20.net/

or

http://www.hut.fi/Misc/cbm/


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I was an Atari 800 wacko, just because everyone of my friends had the Atari 400 or 800 (see, I'm still a lemming). Those emulators aren't as nice as the C64 out there.

What other Wackos were there? TI-99, TRS-80.

And those Wackos who wasted their money on something called an IBM-PC, talk about a device that had no future (I did say that when it first came out, such a silly person)


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

My list...

TI-994A - Munchman anyone?
Atari 800 - my first disk drive, no more tapes...
IBM PCjr - wireless keyboard, but wired mouse. Very hard to play Flight Simulator from accross the room. My first work processor WordStar!
Apple IIc - I think it was portable, never left my room. 
Macintosh 512k - with TWO disk drives, and my first Winchester Hard Drive
Macintosh II - my first color Macintosh
Mac Powerbook 165 - I dump color for portability. Damn....
Mac Powerbook 520c - I get color for my portable.
IBM Aptiva - My introduction to a MWave modem/sound card. What a nightmare.
Dell Dimension 8100 - Gee I go from Pentium 166 to Pentium IV 1.8. Nice jump. Still don't do anything on it at home but cruise internet and run quicken...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I must be relatively modern, actually went thru college with no computer at all except ther Atari 800 that sat there collecting dust.

Atari 800 with 64K and Floppy ($2000, Dad Paid was in High School, 1980)
Hundai PCXT-8MHz/640K/VGA/10MB HD/14" Mon ($3500, 1989)
DTK 386DX-20MHz/5MB/SVGA/120MB HD/15" Mon ($3500, 1991)
Custom 486DX2-50MHz/16MB RAM/240MB HD/15" Monitor ($3500, 1993)
Custom Pentium-90MHz/64MB RAM/800MB HD/17" Mon ($3500, 1995)
Spare PC for Testing: Apple Mac PowerPC 601/16MB RAM/800MB Drive/15" Mon ($1600, 1995?)
Custom Pentium-200MHz/256 RAM/2.5GB HD/Kept old 17" Mon ($3000, 1997)
Spare PC for testing: HP PentiumMMX-233/256MB/4GB Drive/Kept old 15" Monitor ($900, 1998)
Gateway PentiumII-450MHz-256MB RAM/16GB HD/Kept old 17" ($3000, 1999)
Spare PC for testing: Dell Celeron-700MHz/512MB RAM/20GB HD, 15" Mon ($900, 2000)
Spare PC for testing: Dell Pentium4-1.0GHz/512MB RAM/20GB HD, kept old 15" Mon ($1000, 2001)
Dell Pentium4-2.4GHz/512MB RAM/80GB HD/19" Mon ($2000, 2002)
Spare PC for testing: Dell Pentium4-2.0GHz/640MB RAM/40GB HD/17" Mon ($900, 2002)

The "Spare" PCs were never used as primary workstations, but for testing, learning, MCSE practice, etc.


----------

